# Dwarf Cichlids 29 Gallon



## cichlidOCD (Jun 17, 2009)

I am currently cycling my 29 gallon tank in preperation of keeping African Cichlids, preferably of the Lake Malawi variety.

As a general rule, no one would keep Mbuna Cichlids in a 29 gallon tank. However, I would argue that one could do so using the following specifications.

1) Adequate filtration. I have a Whisper filter rated for 30 gallons and an Emporer Biowheel filter rated for 50 gallons.

2) Frequent water changes. 25% weekly.

3) Lots of hiding spaces! I have a tank full of hiding places (mostly along the back and side of the tank), built with a mix of texas holey rock, fake tank landscape, fake plants, and PVC piping. I have more caves than I can count in this tank.

4) Dwarf Mbuna Cichlids of the same species. Specifically, I plan to stock the tank with Pseudotropheus saulosi, which grow up to 4 inches at most. Gender ratio is crucial here as well; 4 or 5 females and 1 male. I was thinking about overstocking, but 1 male is the max in this size tank. Can I add more females??

What do you all think about this set up?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

That should work. The main reason people frown upon tanks less than 3' is because aficans, specifically mbuna, are territorial and can get very agressive. The general concensus seems to be that a single male needs at least 3sq feet of territiory, usually more depending on the species. no matter how good your water quality is, if there isn't enough room, there just isn't enough room. You wouldn't put 2 or 3 tigers in an 8x10 pen and expect them to live peacfully. It is the same concept with cichlids.

Saulosi stay small and are colorful, but can get agressive. I'd go for it. Just stick with 1m/5-6f and no other cichlids and you should be ok. I think that a c. afra group could work as well. I have heard of people keeping a demasoni group in a 36" 30 gal before, but although it is only 1 gal more water volume, it is 1/2sq foot bigger, which can be significant. Some other options could be 2 trios of Zebra Obliquidens or 4-5 yellow labs. The thing is that you need peacful fish that don't get too big and keep it to a single species.


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

sure what the heck. most of this is trial and error anyway. it may work it may not...the only thing i would suggest is to up your filtration to 10X an hour...so a 29 gallon tank=290 gallon fitration :thumb:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

1m 4f saulosi could work for a while. the only problem would be no room for your colony to grow. I mean this in two ways: one your fish will grow slower than if they were in a 4 foot tank and two you wouldnt be able to have fry grow up in your tank. maybe for a little while but 5 full grown saulosi would be max. Great little fish though. i say go for it, but be prepared that you might end up buying a bigger tank for the saulosi so you can have fry and watch them grow.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

there are many "dwarf" mbunas to choose from.although i have heard on a few occasions to go with saulosi in a 29g.if you want mellow id go with Labidochromis sp. Textilus (livefishdirect.com)or Iodotropheus sprengerae rusty.i have afras and a rusty in my 29g to grow out.the only fish that is extra agro is the the white top (even tho the rusty rules the tank).its all trial and error.imo the labidochromis are not as relentless as the other dwarfs.overstocking is a must with these little guys if you dont do a colony.


----------



## cichlidOCD (Jun 17, 2009)

Could I introduce all the fish at once or should I do 1m/2f and then the additional female the following week? I am looking at buying online, so shipping costs will be expensive with the latter option.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Be sure your tank is fully cycled and add them all at once. Watch for ammonia spikes and keep a bottle of prime handy incase ammonia gets high.


----------

